# Band Names????



## Flatlander (Mar 9, 2005)

One of the things I do when my mind is unoccupied is think up new names for a band.  Who else does this?  Have any that you'd like to add?

- Orders of Magnitude
- Darkened Countenance
- Clowntacular
- Parasite Mind
- Phyner Gruve


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2005)

Rocks Off Circus
 Wiskersnack
 Bonsai Jump
 Phat Grls
 Masticating Persians

 The Wheezing Geriatrics (oh, wait - that's the Stones)


----------



## The Kai (Mar 9, 2005)

MisSpent Youth


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 9, 2005)

ishkabibble


----------



## TheEdge883 (Mar 9, 2005)

I heard one that I liked, but I don't know if someone already has it.

Cryptic Slaughter


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, here's a legit name request:  for a Minnesota Bluegrass band, complete with fiddle, mandolin, banjo, guitar, bass-4 or 5 string instruments.  I think I have heard of too many to process a new name.   TW


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 9, 2005)

I do it all the time. Here's a couple. Don't anyone steal Evil Kirk, I'm going to use that one.

Evil Kirk

Turtle's Anus (punk band)

Vellocet and Drencrum


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 9, 2005)

Striking Force

Uncontrolable Urge


----------



## Deuce (Mar 9, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> - Clowntacular


"Clowntacular". I've heard of them. The lead singer is Art Clowning, and their first single was "Gathering of the Clowns", right? Or maybe I just made that up.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 9, 2005)

Two I remember from school - one was my favorite, the other my best friend's favorite (we used to do this ALL THE TIME, very entertaining!):

Daddy's Soul Donut

and

Backfat

_Bonus points to the person who can tell me where the first band name came from!!!_


----------



## Deuce (Mar 9, 2005)

The Simpsons tree of house of horror episode, where Homer trades his soul for a donut.


----------



## Ray (Mar 9, 2005)

SFN (Stand's For Nothing)
Vas Deferens


----------



## Zepp (Mar 9, 2005)

General Direction


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 9, 2005)

Deuce said:
			
		

> "Clowntacular". I've heard of them. The lead singer is Art Clowning, and their first single was "Gathering of the Clowns", right? Or maybe I just made that up.


:rofl::rofl:  OMG man, you are right on the mark.  We gotta have a beer soon......


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 9, 2005)

Two I use depending on conext for my own music projects

"Reason For Hope"
"The R4H Project"

based on 1 Peter 3:15


----------



## Deuce (Mar 9, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> :rofl::rofl: OMG man, you are right on the mark. We gotta have a beer soon......


Ya, I'm getting thirsty!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 9, 2005)

Funk Phenoms
Flip Chicks
Bling Blings


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 9, 2005)

Fat Magnet


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 9, 2005)

Heard one, laughed my a$$ of:

Chocolate Starfish Harvesters


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2005)

Lets see.. Caustic Etch-a-Scetch, The Donut Bumpers, The Avant Guard Dogs


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 9, 2005)

youth in asia

 blood of the tomato


----------



## Melissa426 (Mar 10, 2005)

Day Jaw View


:ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 10, 2005)

Not Enuf
 Ice Cold Bitches (they'd go nowhere, I just know it)
 Newd Boyz (an all-girl band)
 SubRhythm
 Bunnyriffic


----------



## TonyM. (Mar 10, 2005)

Great fun. I do this all the time. I was using the name Rubber Band at least four years before Bootsy Collins. Too bad I didn't register it.
You can dress like accountants and call yourselves PUTZ.
Or dress like Darius in the Burger King Commercial and call yourselves THE PURPLE SPURS.
Or you can simply pretend your uninspired and slugish and call yourselves the SOMNAMBULISTS.


----------



## The Kai (Mar 10, 2005)

Monkey Pants

or Monkey Fist
Chetta Rage


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 10, 2005)

Flamming Swodsmen


----------



## DuneViking (Mar 10, 2005)

Old favorites of mine . . .



Cryptic Fungus

Synaptic Dysfunction

Blaufaskr

Kastanrazi


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 10, 2005)

The first time I saw the Red Hot Chili Peppers, when they were still playing small clubs in L.A. and O.C., they were still up-and-comers and nobody at the table had ever heard or seen them.  So after a few drinks (and before the band was up) we started coming up with names that we thought were stupid, similar and funny.

 Mushy Nanners
 Browne Peachez
 Ice Cold Pita Pockets
 Joosee Rotten Pikklz
 Underdone Chicken Thighs
 Raw Tomaytos
 Garlicpeel

 Then there was: 

 Onion-Breth (inspired by the appetizer)
 Don't Eat the Burrito
 Finger-Lickin' Good (actually became the name of a band that did't involve any of us)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2005)

Draconian Spring Clean, Jasta Rash, Relative Humidity, Swollen Pride, Addle Wolf,  Sub-Human Paraquat.


----------



## DuneViking (Mar 10, 2005)

Almost forgot, friends in college had a punk rock band and needed a name, I suppied "Violent Apathy" and they took it.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 10, 2005)

Deuce said:
			
		

> The Simpsons tree of house of horror episode, where Homer trades his soul for a donut.


_Ding ding ding!_  Excellent!


----------



## clapping_tiger (Mar 11, 2005)

Back in high school some friends of mine and I were going to start a band. We got as far as coming up with names. Here was what we came up with.

Pro-pain privacy
watermelon decay
Sensory Destruction
Willie Fisterbottom and the 4 knuckle might


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2005)

One guitarist at my HS had a band - his name was Chris Gillette, so his band was called Chris Gillette and the Bandaids.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Well, here's a legit name request: for a Minnesota Bluegrass band, complete with fiddle, mandolin, banjo, guitar, bass-4 or 5 string instruments. I think I have heard of too many to process a new name. TW


 How about Sota Blue?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Mar 20, 2005)

Best punk band name ever: Tattooed Cop D***s.

:lool:


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 20, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> How about Sota Blue?


- Clem and the Corndogs?  
- Uncle Dad and the Fam?
- Megapluckazoid?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> - Clem and the Corndogs?
> - Uncle Dad and the Fam?
> - Megapluckazoid?


  :rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## lonecoyote (Apr 7, 2005)

Here's a tip, no one should forget that to turn any band name into a metal band name, just put umlauts over a letter. Kind of like Motley Crue was written, with the umlauts over the u. I don't have a way to do this with my keyboard, but it will surely make your band more hardcore metallistic as you play a black sabbath-like dirge.


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Apr 7, 2005)

Bunghole Samurais..... :idunno:


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 7, 2005)

Man ... I am just too old school ... 

my band was named '*Eclipse*'.

My individual music was released under the name '*michaeledward*'

As for the name of : "_a Minnesota Bluegrass band, complete with fiddle, mandolin, banjo, guitar, bass-4 or 5 string instruments_", I would probably suggest '*Minnesota Bluegrass*' or '*The Authentic Minnesota Bluegrass Band*'.

<shrug>

mike


----------



## cashwo (Apr 8, 2005)

Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Bunghole Samurais


I LOVE THAT!!!!  I might use that if I ever get a band back together.  Oh, Cryptic Slaughter was a thrash band from the mid eighties.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 8, 2005)

There was a band in the 80's called the Butthole Surfers.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 16, 2006)

Objective Perspective

Legitimate Bone

Concealed Oatmeal

Undefinable Entity


----------



## Shaolinwind (Feb 16, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> One of the things I do when my mind is unoccupied is think up new names for a band. Who else does this? Have any that you'd like to add?
> 
> - Orders of Magnitude
> - Darkened Countenance
> ...


 
How about BIG NIFE or.. TARANCHULA.. or LIMOZEEN. 

Come on Onlyanegg, you were supposed to have already done that one. Get on the ball, kid.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2006)

I like to think about bands based on street signs:

Do Not Enter
Chains Required
Wrong Way
Yield
Don't Walk
Speed Humps Ahead
Speed Limit Sixty


----------



## Xequat (Feb 16, 2006)

I was in a band for a little bit called Perfect Nonsense, but it didn't really fit our style.  One name we all kind of laughed about for maybe a punk/emo style band is Alex Trebek Sucks.  It was probably only funny to us because we love those SNL skits about Jeopardy and we all kind of disliked Alex Trebek anyway.   I still love the Simpsons name The Be Sharps, since there is no B-sharp on the scales and it has a double meaning.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 18, 2006)

Dude?  How can you dislike Alex Trebeck?  That guy knows everything.  He's got all the answers.:hammer:


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 23, 2006)

how about snot?  ohh wait  there is a band called snot my bad


----------



## Carol (Feb 25, 2006)

Bands I've been in:

The Screaming Queens 
Brementown  
Rage of Angels 
Identity Crisis
RPM

My *fave* name though is from a band I formed that was more of a gag:

The Quiet Ones

If I ressurect the idea, I'd like to write a song called "Always"


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was in a band in Junior high the only thing we ever did was try and get the good looking girls to go with us to the skating rink on friday night never preformed but god was it fun.
Terry


----------

